# Looking for long term rental in Benalmedena



## Richie&April (Jan 11, 2008)

My girlfriend and I are coming over to Benalmadena on the 26th of this month for week to look for a long term rental. Preferably 2 bedroom, shared pool area, must have sat tv (english channels), and all usual mod cons would prefer if it was not in a place which was not going to all loud tourists come summer keeping us up all night. 

Thanks


----------

